

Wikipedia Sucks? - distru_st
http://distru.st/wikipedia-sucks

======
jes5199
Wikipedia has a lot of value, but it's certainly got some major technical
flaws, and a community of people who are resistant to change.

If someone forked wikipedia's content, but used modern UI and modern web
technology ... maybe it could work. But Wikipedia would never accept your
edits, and it would be hard to get a critical mass of users.

I think the only way to really disrupt wikipedia would be to jump from
wikipedia's central authority to some sort of git-style workflow (or some new
metaphor of multiple development streams)

